# This is your ride, what show are you going to?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The weekly saturday night cruise at the Walmart parking lot.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

A teacher I had turned his (1980 something) Volvo station wagon into a two seater pickup thingy. It was pretty cool how he did.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Honeymoon Suite.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

That ain't no Chip Foose


----------



## Squawk (Jun 21, 2018)

The shit show.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Not an auto show...
?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

With a cage in the back, an Uber driver to transport you and your dog?


----------



## Festus McCorkindale (Dec 17, 2017)

The Bangles


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

laristotle said:


> With a cage in the back, an Uber driver to transport you and your dog?


It doesn’t seem very safe to transport people in the back of a minivan pickup in a cage.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mooh said:


> Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band.


----------



## wraub (May 21, 2021)

Hopefully the Car Show where they'll truly appreciate my Chrysler Town & Really Country.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Kid Rock


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I once seen a Jeep Cherokee converted into an extended cab pickup.
Like this;


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

laristotle said:


> I once seen a Jeep Cherokee converted into an extended cab pickup.
> Like this;
> View attachment 371601


This is closer the the one I said my teacher built. But he only left the front seats. The rest was cargo.

I’d drive this Jeep!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Not sneakin' many into the drive-in that way but you could be catching a filmed concert which would be better than nothing.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Monster Truck Rally!

Trade in car for free tickets.


----------



## flyingFajita (Aug 20, 2008)

Bucket Truck


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

argie bargie opens for frankie goes to hollywood


----------



## mickelodeon (Feb 25, 2013)

Dodge CarryVan


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

sort of like a prototype Honda Ridgeline  

so that would be ... i dunno ... maybe The Proclaimers reunion tour ft. Kenny G. 
j


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Who safetied this??


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Who safetied this??


'murica


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

laristotle said:


> I once seen a Jeep Cherokee converted into an extended cab pickup.
> Like this;
> View attachment 371601


They should have made that at the factory. It looks....right.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Rollin Hand said:


> They should have made that at the factory. It looks....right.


They did. Kinda.
Gladiator


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

laristotle said:


> Gladiator


Better choice with the longer wheel-base for trailer hauling.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> They did. Kinda.
> Gladiator
> View attachment 371767


Love that look. Really considered one last buy, but ended up with another Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This guys wife made him go to Walmart to get his mullet converted into a crew cut.

He returned home with the mullet in tact and gave her Chrysler a matching mullet.

Moral of the story, never fuck with Wayne when he’s been drinking.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Always12AM said:


> Moral of the story, never fuck with Wayne when he’s been drinking.


That's sound advice right there!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Love the ingenuity of these "builds". I wonder though, if this rig costs less than getting the factory A/C fixed??


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Chryslers at Carlisle or the Mopar Nats…

This build reminds me of some of the conversion vans one sees in the US for towing 5th wheel trailers.

Minus the towing capability though…









Curbside Classic: 1990 Ford E-350 by Cabriolet – Purpose-Built Fifth Wheel Trailer Hauler


One of the things I have most admired about the recreational vehicle industry are its hard charging people of remarkable determination, able to identify and satisfy a market need, no […]




www.curbsideclassic.com


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

VHTO said:


> Chryslers at Carlisle or the Mopar Nats…
> 
> This build reminds me of some of the conversion vans one sees in the US for towing 5th wheel trailers.
> 
> ...


That looks like a Party!


----------



## matt-griffin (Jan 17, 2021)

Bieber, no tickets, from the parking lot.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Kempenfest. 

@Always12AM can confirm.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Roryfan said:


> Kempenfest.
> 
> @Always12AM can confirm.


I’ve seen a multigenerational family of red heads with mullets defecate, urinate and then bath in Kempenfelt bay just lobbing a big yellow bottle of No Frills shampoo to one another to use as face, body and hair wash.

Multiple times.

Also saw a shirtless tweaker wearing Corona beer shorts using a stolen children’s dirt bike to fight a 400lbs native confined to an electric scooter. He was trying to chainsaw his opponent with the back tire by swinging it and revving it. The cops sitting there crushing a McFlurry like “holy fawk bud”


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Love the ingenuity of these "builds". I wonder though, if this rig costs less than getting the factory A/C fixed??
> 
> View attachment 371998
> 
> Ya butt had that shit in the shop!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Ya, totally possible he had an unused Genny and an old window rattler kicking around. Not cheap if he bought them for this project though. 

I like the mental visual of having to go pull start the generator before getting into the car, filling both at gas stations… 
I do wonder what he does in winter months…


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Vehicular form of a mullet


----------

